# Contador Sincrono de 64 transiciones



## l222p (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola Comunidad!

Estoy llevando la clase de sistemas digitales, y tengo de proyecto hacer un contador sincrono de 64 transiciones, pero que el contador se reinicie al llegar a 53

he diseñado este circuito, pero tengo problemas con el display, no puedo utilizarlo, como pueden ver me aparecen signos raros.

Como puedo solucionarlo, gracias

PD: estoy utilizando proteus 8


----------



## miguelus (Sep 27, 2014)

Buenos días.

La captura de pantalla que has realizado no tiene la suficiente resolución para apreciar bien los detalles.

El Display lo tiene incorrectamente conectado, tienes los Pines 1 y 2 unidos, esto provoca que ambos Displays estén en paralelo.

Revisa la conexión correspondiente al Segmento "E"

No hay símbolos raros  lo raro es la forma en la que pretendes mostrar el resultado de la cuenta.

Para la cuenta estás utilizando Flip-Flop, pero entre los Contadores y los Displays, necesitarás poner unos Decodificadores  BCD a siete segmentos, p.e. el 74LS47.

Para lo que pretendes hacer intenta diseñarlo basándote en el Contador Síncrono 74LS168, será mucho más sencillo 

Intenta Postear el fichero DSN, de esta forma lo podremos simular.

Sal U2


----------



## l222p (Sep 27, 2014)

Agradezco tu respuesta, segun el libro que de Sistemas Digitales de Tocci, asi es la configuracion de un contador sincrono, y no conozco la funcion del decodificador BCD.

yo crei que lo que tengo malo es la conexion del display, porque un contador con 3 Flip Flop me funciona perfecto, pero con otro tipo de display.

Te adjunto los dos archivos de proteus 8, talvez me puedas ayudar a conectar ese display.

PD: el circuito de 3 flip flops me funciona bien


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola l222p

Le di una reacomodada a los dispositivos que conforman tus diseños.
Te los adjunto en los documentos PDF.

El Display de 7 segmentos DOBLE que se mira en uno de tus diseños requiere un Decodificador de Binario natural (Tipo de numeración que sale de Tu contados) a *C*ódigo *B*inario *D*ecimal  (*B**C**D*).

A menos que con las compuertas que se miran en el diagrama estés haciendo éste Decodificador no se requeriría el IC que te sugirió *miguelus*.

Ahora Bien: Para el Contador Síncrono De 64 Transiciones que pretendes realizar se requieren cuando menos 7 Flup-Flip’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Sep 27, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias MrCarlos!!

Gracias por reacomodar mi relajo jejeje.

Soy novato en esto, lo que quiero hacer es mostrar en el display los números de forma ascendente, yo escogí ese display de 7 segmentos porque creí que era conveniente, sin embargo no es obligatorio usarlo. Si puedo mostrar este contador con otro display, no hay problema.

y este diseño es cierto llega hasta 63, pero el Ing. que me da la clase cuenta el 0 también osea que cuenta la transición 0.
ademas como expliqué anteriormente, lo que quiero al final, es un contador que llegue hasta 53 y se reinicie, pero me topé con el problema que no puedo visualizar los números en el display.

Adjunto una imagen con los cambios, y también muestro el decodificador, según lo que logré investigar es que solo tiene 4 entradas, y yo necesito 6 entradas, (segun este  link http ://tecnoface.com/tutoriales/12-practicando-con-displays-de-7-segmentos/67-decodificador-de-7-segmentos-74ls47-paso-a-paso)  
pueden quitar el espacio después del http, porque no me dejan pegar links

Disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## capitanp (Sep 27, 2014)

Utiliza dos display de esta tipo para tu circuito


----------



## l222p (Sep 27, 2014)

Sí, eso mismo pensé.
Pero investigando un poco, la configuración cambia


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola l222p

Analiza los Archivos que te adjunto. Seguramente podrás utilizar, posteriormente, ese tipo de Display’s.
Juega Un rato con el.

En el enlace que adjuntaste:
Tu enlace:
http://tecnoface.com/tutoriales/12-practicando-con-displays-de-7-segmentos/67-decodificador-de-7-segmentos-74ls47-paso-a-paso
explican como utilizar esos decodificadores de Binario a BCD para Display’s de 7 Segmentos.

Referente al contador que pretendes realizar, cabe una pregunta:
Es un contador Binario natural ?.
O Es in Contador Decimal ?. –Bueno en realidad son dos preguntas-.

Si es Binario natural requerirás de un decodificador de binario natural a BCD de 2 Dígitos.
El cual puedes encontrar por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/
o por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/

Cualquiera de los dos (Binario Natural o Decimal) puedes desarrollarlo con un Software llamado Boole-DeUsto.
Lo puedes encontrar en este enlace, bajarlo e instalarlo en tu PC.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/programas-simplificar-funciones-algebra-boole-12148/index2.html#post926012_

D@rkbytes
Proporciono ese enlace en este tema:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/programas-simplificar-funciones-algebra-boole-12148/index2.html#post926012_

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Sep 27, 2014)

Es un contador decimal.

creo que estoy empezando a entender el funcionamiento del display, pero todavía creo que necesito un decodificador de 6 entradas.

Jugando un poco con esos display, pude ver que llega hasta 9 en decimal, perfectamente.
Pero no logré llegar a 10 (me imagino que tendría que mostrar el 1 en el izquierdo y el 0 en el derecho).

PD: Lo tengo que presentar en Proteus (Isis).


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2014)

Buenos días.

Como hoy es domingo, he tenido un rato libre   y me he puesto con el Contador de  0 a 53, ha salido esto...




Te dejo el DSN de Proteus

Espero que te sea útil.

Sal U2


----------



## l222p (Sep 28, 2014)

debe ser un contador sincrono


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola l222p

Lo que hace el Boole-DeUsto es desarrollar los circuitos, basado en la tabla de transiciones para los contadores de tu diseño.
No te hace todo el circuito que pretendes desarrollar. Solo te proporciona los circuitos para ser conectados a tus Flip-Flop’s y que cuente de 0 a 53 y se restablezca.

Pero tienes que ‘meterle’ a éste SoftWare la tabla de verdad de tu contador.
Luego tomar los Circuitos(Diagramas) que genera éste SoftWare he ir haciéndolo en tu simulados ISIS Ver 8.

Si conoces la tabla de transición del Flip-Flop Tipo J-K podrás deducir que el estado de su Q toma el estado de su J al aplicarle un pulso a su entrada Clock. Su entrada K solo debe tener el complemento de su J.

Una cosa, práctica, que te recomiendo es que separes los Flip-Flip’s que conforman el contador para las unidades *(4)* de los Flip-Flop’s que conforman el contador de las decenas *(3)*.

El Contador de las unidades ya está hecho. Estúdialo, analízalo detenidamente para que puedas desarrollar el contador de las Decenas.

Una vez hechos los dos los puedes juntarlos y el MUX para obtener un solo archivo en tu simulador.

El archivo nombrado *Síncrono.sco* es el que hace el Boole-DeUsto, si ya tienes este SoftWare lo puedes abrir y analizarlo. Ya tiene ‘dentro’ la tabla de verdad para el contador de las Unidades. 
En la primer ventana de éste SoftWare aparece un botón nombrado *Conbinational Circuit* al presionarlo te aparece otra ventana donde debes presionar el botón llamado  *Load*  lo presionas y cargas el que te adjunté (*Síncrono.sco*).
Ahora puedes presionar el botón nombrado *Maual True Table* o el nombrado *Minimized SOP expresión.* 

Si presionas *Maual True Table*, podrás ver la tabla de verdad para el contador de las Unidades; puedes cambiar el estado de las *J’s* dándole un Click con el cursor del ratón. Si los cambias NO lo guardes. Por razones obvias.

Si presionas el botón *Minimized SOP expresión* podrás ver los circuitos, presionando el botón *View Circuit, * necesarios para el Contador. Los puedes copiar, -A un SoftWare Que Maneje Archivos Tipo JPG, BMP, Etc.- pegar y guardar.

Moviendo el deslizador a tu Izquierda seleccionas otra función, o sea la otra *J.*
Este Software es muy útil. Si lo utilizas frecuentemente llega el momento en que aprendes cómo desarrollar los circuitos que genere Sin utilizarlo.

En fin, ve si puedes desarrollar la circuiteria para el contador de las Decenas.

El que se restablezca a cero al llegar a *X* solo tienes que tomar las Q’s correspondientes al número *X +1* y restablecer todos los Flop-Flop’s por sus entradas *R*.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Sep 29, 2014)

wow! Muchisimas gracias!!!

Sinceramente gracias, voy a intentar desarrollarlo.


----------



## l222p (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola!

Tengo este diseño, pero tengo un problema, no se reinicia en 53.

Que estoy haciendo mal?

Gracias

PD: Adjunto una imagen y el archivo proteus


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola l222p

Básicamente no se reinicia a 53 porque lo tienes programado para que al llegar a:
11111 Binario Natural.
1F HEXagecimal.
31 Decimal.
Se restablezca a 0.

Fíjate en el PDF que te adjunto. Todos los Flip-Flop’s están LISTOS para cambiar a 0 al siguiente pulso.
Esto es porque todas las J’s y K’s tienen un Nivel alto(1).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Oct 2, 2014)

lo que estoy haciendo es que en la compuerta NAND conecto los "1" de la siguiente expresión binaria 110101 (53 en decimal) y como cada bit representa un flip flop, conecto los flip flop que devuelven los 1 de expresión señalada

(contando de derecha a izquierda)

FF1  FF2   FF3   FF4   FF5    FF6
1      1       0      1       0       1

entonces lo que hago es conectar el FF1, FF2, FF4 y FF6 a la compuesta NAND, y cuando todos sean 1, la compuerta devuelve 0, y ese 0 lo llevo a la entrada CLEAR (RESET)  del FF

Según entiendo, el pdf que me mandas el siguiente numero es 100000 osea 32 

por lo tanto solo el FF6 es el único que devuelve 1. Osea que la compuerta NAND sigue devolviendo 1 y ese 1 no reinicia el contador (este entra al CLEAR).


Solo expongo mi idea, es obvio que está incorrecta porque no opera según mis cálculos, espero me puedas corregir.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2014)

Hola l222p

Creo que debería funcionar como tienes desarrollado tu circuito, pero por alguna razón que desconozco no funciona.

Hice pruebas con otros simuladores y presenta la misma falla.

Al mucho tiempo de estar intentando logré hacerlo.

Tu contador es binario natural. Los valores de cada BIT, de derecha a Izquierda son:
32, 16, 8, 4, 2, 1.
Simplemente había que restablecerlo a 000000 cuando llega a 110110. pero no hacía el Reset.

Al final agregué un capacitor del Vcc a las entradas R y funcionó.

Espero te sirva este circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Oct 3, 2014)

WOW!! MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!!

Una última pregunta, que función tiene el capacitor?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2014)

Hola l222p

Cuando realizas un circuito como el tuyo, vamos a decir, que tiene que restablecerse  cuando llega a X número, se generan pulsos muy ruidosos los cuales hacen que nuestro circuito hagan cosas extrañas.
Ese capacitor lo que hace es ‘comerse’  los ruidos en ese pulso.
En el sentido de amortiguarlos, desvanecerlos, minimizarlos.
Este efecto se presenta más frecuentemente en circuitos con Flip-Flop’s, no así en contadores integrados como el 74LS191, Etc.

Aleatoriamente coloqué ese capacitor de 1000 uF. Cuando armes el circuito en la realidad muy probablemente tengas que cambar el valor de el.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Oct 3, 2014)

muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## l222p (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola Comunidad!!

Gracias a su ayuda pude terminar este contador.

Ahora necesito hacer éste mismo contador, pero mostrando los números en dos display's de 7 segmentos de ánodo común.

investigando en internet me topé con este circuito, y creo que es lo que necesito hacer.







El problema es que no sé de donde sale esa configuración del cuadro rojo.

Y en el libro de Tocci aparece esto:





Lo intenté hacer, pero no pude hacerlo funcionar.


Espero me puedan ayudar a desarrollarlo.

Gracias



asi lo llevo, creo que voy bien. 
Y si me equivoco, corríjanme .


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola l222p

En el circuito que se mira, en la imagen que adjuntaste, (NovaImagemdeBitmap-copia.JPG) lo que está dentro del recuadro es el sistema para restablecer los Flip-Flip’s que forman el contador de unidades y decenas.

Como debes saber, ese contador solo cuenta cíclicamente de 0 a 25. probablemente éste es el que te sirva para tu proyecto.

Nota, en el documento PDF, que te adjunto los colores de los conectores que entran en juego para ese diseño que te encontraste en [/COLOR]www.brasilrobotics.comblogspot.com
Todos los del mismo color están conectados entre si y fíjate que tienen el mismo nombre.
Los conectores con punta de flecha hacia fuera indican que de ahí sale la señal cuyo nombre lo describe.
Los conectores con punta de flecha hacia dentro indican que ahí llega la señal cuyo nombre lo describe.

El circuito que se mira en la imagen que adjuntaste (Sintiacutetulo-12.PNG); según lo que mencionas es de Tocci, ese creo que no te serviría en esta ocasión.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Oct 29, 2014)

Gracias por tu respuesta MrCarlos!

Sí, yo entiendo como va conectado el circuito de NovaImagemdeBitmap-copia.JPG 

lo que no entiendo es esa configuración.

¿Cómo hago una configuración para que se detenga en 53?

Puedes ver el archivo que adjunté (contador.rar)
así lo llevo.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola l222p

Varias veces se ha repetido que si se desea que nuestro contador llegue a XX, hay que detectar cuando llegue a XX + 1 y en ese instante tomar una acción.
Ya sea restablecerlo a cero y que siga contando o que se detenga al llegar a XX número.

Té quieres que se detenga al llegar a 53. . . Bueno, cuando llegue a ese numero, de alguna manera hay que interrumpir los pulsos que está contando.

Vamos analizando el circuito contenido en la imagen NovaImagemdeBitmap-copia.JPG.
Yo te adjunté ese mismo circuito en el documento BrasilrRbotics.PDF; creo que se ve más claro, inclusive lo puedes magnificar y no se deforman los letreros(Letras).

Podríamos decir que las salidas de los contadores, en este caso formados con Flip-Flop’s, las llaman *Q.*
Y a cada *Q*, según el orden que ocupa le dan un valor:
Algunos las llaman:
Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4.
A Mi me parece más sencillo llamarlas Así:
Q8, Q4, Q2, Q1.
Por qué ?. . . Bueno es más fácil y rápido determinar cuales Q’s debo tener en cuanta para restablecer o detener o tomar una acción con el susodicho contador.
Si tengo 2 cifras, entonces las *Q’s* las llamaría:
Q80, Q40, Q20, Q10 Para el Dígito de las decenas.
Q8, Q4, Q2, Q1 Para el Dígito de las unidades.

Así que si quiero que se detenga en *53*, las *Q’s* que debo tener en cuenta son:
Q40 y Q10 de los Flip-Flop’s que cuentan las decenas, porque 40 + 10 = *50*; los valores de las Q’s.
Luego:
Q2 y Q1 de los Flip-Flop’s que cuentan las unidades, porque 2 + 1 = *3*; los valores de las Q’s.
Así que *50* + *3* = *53*. Cierto. . .???

Ahora fíjate en el documento que te adjunté: BrasilrRbotics.PDF
Nota que los Flip-Flop’s que utilizas requieren un 0 para restablecerse. Pero sus *Q’s* son ciertas cuando son 1’s.
Nota, también, que ese contador, formado por 4 Flip-Flip’s, contaría de 0 hasta 15 si no hay nada que lo interrumpa.
Pero como ese diseño debe ser Contador Decimal, hay que detectar cuando éste llegue a 10(Diez) y restablecerlo a 0 Para que cuente cíclicamente de 0 a 10. Cierto. . . ???.
Cómo lo logran ?. . . Tal y como lo habíamos mencionado arriba: Detectan cuando uQ8 y uQ2 sean ciertos 1’s.
Porque 8 + 2 = 10. En ese instante restablecen los 4 Flip-Flop’s que conforman el contador de las unidades.
En El PDF busca la compuerta AND *U4:A* y un conector llamado *uR*. . . Como que dice *u*nidades *R*eset. Cierto. . .???
Este conector *uR,* donde se genera la señal para restablecer los Flip-Flip’s de las unidades, está conectado a todas las entradas R de los 4 Flip-Flip’s que cuentan las unidades. Así que cada que *uR* = 0 se restablecerá éste contador.
Fíjate ahora en la compuerta NAND *U3:A,* tiene en sus entradas, atraves de conectores, las señales llamadas uQ8 y uQ2. . . Cierto. . .???. Quiere decir que cuando uQ8=1 *Y* uQ2=1, Su salida será 0. con este 0, la compuerta AND, U4:A, tendrá en su salida un 0 con lo que los Flip-Flop’s contadores de unidades, se restablecerán a 0. . . Cierto. . .???.

Ahora has este mismo ejercicio pero para que descubras porqué ese circuito cuenta de 0 a 25 cíclicamente.
Cuando lo descubras, creo, podrás desarrollar tu contador de 0 a 53 y que se detenga.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Oct 30, 2014)

Nada que me sale.

Llevo horas intentando y nada. llega hasta 40.

¿Que estoy haciendo mal?

otra pregunta, ¿esto sólo funciona en contadores asíncronos?
porque lo estoy haciendo en un síncrono, y nisiquiera me cuenta las decenas.

Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola l222p

Antes que nada tienes algunas cosas por mejorar en tu diseño.
Los Display’s: el de las unidades está en el lugar de las decenas y viceversa.
A Los Display’s les faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento de cada Display.
En el decodificador 74LS47 no es necesario conectar su Entrada/Salida *BI/RBO*.
Las entradas *S* de los Flip-Flop’s deben estar conectadas al Vcc. Si no se utilizan.

En el archivo síncrono.rar que adjuntaste, viene comprimido tu diseño llamado ProyectoLuisAraujo – copia.pdsprj.
Tienes conectados TODOS los Flip-Flop’s al mismo generador de pulsos (Clock).
Esto no va así.
Debes tener separados:
Los 4 Flip-Flop’s para el contador de las unidades.
Los 3 Flip-Flop’s para el contador de las decenas.
Respecto al Clock.

El contador para las decenas DEBE CONTAR las veces que el contador de unidades se restablece a 0.
Ahora bien: Los 4 Flip-Flop’s para el contador de las unidades. Y *(AND)* Los 3 Flip-Flop’s para el contador de las Decenas, cuando lleguen a 53 (01001 Y *(AND)* 0011), respectivamente, debes obstruir los pulsos del Clock que llega al contador de unidades. 
Las Q’s que debes tomar en cuenta del contador de las decenas son: Q*4* *Y* (AND) Q*1*=(*5*).
Las Q’s que debes tomar en cuenta del contador de las unidades: Q*2* *Y* (AND) Q*1*=(*3*).

El Contador para las unidades; cada que llegue a 10 Decimal 1010 Binario, lo debes restablecer a 0 para que solo cuente de 0 a 9.

Te faltaría un botón para que cuando se detenga, presionarlo y que reinicie contando de 0 a 53.

De la pregunta que haces: Ese modo de restablecer y/o detener un contador es para contadores síncronos o asíncronos.

¡ Inténtalo ¡ no es tan difícil.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Oct 30, 2014)

MILLONES DE GRACIAS!!!!!

Por fin se detuvo en 53!!!!

Muchas gracias MrCarlos!!!

Gracias por tu tiempo y paciencia! Dios te Bendiga!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola l222p

¡ Muy Bien ¡ Felicitaciones.
Podríamos ver cómo quedó finalmente tu diseño ???

Si es posible, Si no, no hay mayor problema.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Oct 30, 2014)

Claro

Aquí está.
Solo falta ordenarlo un poco jejejeje


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 30, 2014)

Hola l222p

Y Sí, falta arreglarlo un poquito.
De cualquier manera se agradece el aporte. Esto le servirá a otros, de seguro.

Gracias

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## l222p (Oct 30, 2014)

Ahora si jejejeje.

Lo siento es que primero pruebo y hasta después lo ordeno jeje.


----------



## pedrofiee10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Buenas comunidad foroelectronica, estoy empezando con el tema de contadores digitales y tengo q realizar un contador de 0 -15  con contadores sincronos , lo realice pero en binario pero lo que deseo es en display osea bcd y no me sale , quisiera que me puedan ayudar y si podrian AYUDARME en la tabla de secuencias se los agradeceré , el circuito y la simplificación yo lo resuelvo sin problemas , estuve desarrollando esto.



l222p tendras tu tabla de secuencia? para poder estudiarlo , creo que aun tengo problemas en realizar la tabla en la simplificación no tengo problemas y en resetear a un cierto numero xx tampoco al menos eso entendi.


----------

